# San Andreas Mouse Problem



## a_enigma (May 27, 2005)

hey guys, i have a logitech ps2 mouse and when i'm in the menu, the mouse moves but can't select anything, and when i'm in the game, it doesn't move the character nor does it shoot or do anything.
any suggestions?
i tried taking a configuration file from a friend of mine, but that didn't help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have a look in the Logitech control panel to see if you can switch from Windows mode to Game mode. I use a Logitech MX1000 Laser cordless mouse and there's a 'game detection' option where you can change the in-game button settings and acceleration.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

have you checked the key bindings? You may need to reset the bindings.


----------



## a_enigma (May 27, 2005)

i have tried those things, and my mouse is an old mouse man or wheel man or something like that, with two buttons and a wheel


----------



## a_enigma (May 27, 2005)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease somebody? 
i want to play this game real bad!!


----------



## chilly (Sep 12, 2005)

*Mouse problem solved*

Simply go to the shortcut properties, enter tab "Compatibility" and choose "Windows 98/ME". Worked for me!


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

hey, i have the exact same freakin problem. it worked well for several months now, but suddenly stopped working.

PS. i know i'm re-opening a 2-year old thread. hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## Slurps (Sep 16, 2009)

Chilly thx for helping ,that thing worked for me also


----------

